# Sky+



## Jesper (22 Jun 2006)

Anyone here have this? Any views on it good, bad or indifferent? I see that there's no need for tapes when recording but when you want to hang on to something for posterity do you then have to download the programmes to tape / DVD?


----------



## slave1 (22 Jun 2006)

its fantastic, especially when you have your sky box split around the house, you can tape or watch anything from any room, the series link tape option is great, no fiddling with tapes etc
If you want you can record to VHS/DVD if you have either hooked up, thats the way to keep the recordings indefinitely


----------



## Jesper (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks slave1 - I saw a flyer for Sky+ over the weekend and wondered if it would be worth getting installed - sounds like something that will prove indispensible once yeh get used to it


----------



## slave1 (22 Jun 2006)

would also add that the SkyHD box has all the Sky+ features with 160gig recording space so if you were thinking of the HD route it has future proofing


----------



## HighFlier (23 Jun 2006)

If you go to Sky + you will never go back. Crystal Clear recordings, Series Link, Live pause, Record two channels at once etc. etc.


----------



## GreatDane (23 Jun 2006)

Hi

Out of interest, are Sky charging more here in Ireland, for the Sky+ box & service, than in the UK ?  (I had heard this recently from someone, but not had a chance to confirm it - past experience with Sky did some similiar situations on other products / services)

Many thanks

G>


----------



## redo (24 Jun 2006)

There are rumours that sky will drop the HD charge in a couple of months if you subscribe to a premium package.  I'd say there will be a huge marking blitz for the Ryder Cup.  "Subscribe to the sports and get the Ryder Cup in HD for free". etc.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jun 2006)

Yep, I'm hoping the Sky HD package drops in price in the next few months.  Will hopefully be in a position to get a dish in the next few months, was going to get Sky+, but would rather get HD (as long as the price drops)

I would be getting all premium content (sports and movies).


----------



## MonsieurBond (26 Jun 2006)

Jesper said:
			
		

> Anyone here have this? Any views on it good, bad or indifferent? I see that there's no need for tapes when recording but when you want to hang on to something for posterity do you then have to download the programmes to tape / DVD?



I see that no one has answered your question about archiving - yes, you need a separate DVD recorder if you wish to keep the programs permanently.

However, not all DVD recorders will allow you to record the full signal with 5.1 surround sound. And, if you go for the Sky+ HD option, as for _recording _HD content onto disc - forget it for now, as there are two competing high definition disc formats and neither will have a recordable home player out until next year and they will be expensive for a while (another year or two anyway).


----------



## hotlips (27 Jun 2006)

There's an offer at the moment until the 29th June for a free Sky+ box. From the small print though, I think it's only for brand new Sky customers, no good to you if you are already a Sky customer.

We have it and love it. We just bought a 250GB disk upgrade for it though as we have one of the old boxes which just had 20 hours of recording. It filled up pretty quickly.


----------



## rkeane (28 Jun 2006)

I was thinking of just hooking up a pc with tv tuner onto the back of the box and record that way and burn onto dvds if i needed them.  i want it for matches that i miss (yeah right as if i miss them) or movies.  The sky+ might make it easier and clearer but right now its cheaper to just plug in a pc.


----------



## The Punter (28 Jun 2006)

Am I right in saying that you cant record from sky movies with sky+ ?


----------



## Mr Flapjack (28 Jun 2006)

Punter, 
You can record anything with sky+, even sky movies. If you have a phone line hooked up enabling Box office purchases, you can set a box office movie to record. if you don;t watch it within a week (i think), you don't get charged. Sky+ is an absolute must. I don't think I've seen a tv ad in months. I record everything and watch it later so can fast forward through the ads. Magic. Complete pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language ordering it though but once its in, you'll forget about all the hardships.


----------



## redo (28 Jun 2006)

Mr Flapjack said:
			
		

> Punter,
> You can record anything with sky+, even sky movies. If you have a phone line hooked up enabling Box office purchases, you can set a box office movie to record. if you don;t watch it within a week (i think), you don't get charged. Sky+ is an absolute must. I don't think I've seen a tv ad in months. I record everything and watch it later so can fast forward through the ads. Magic. Complete pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language ordering it though but once its in, you'll forget about all the hardships.


I agree with everything above.  Plus my wife loves it because she can record Corrie, or even pause it.


----------



## The Punter (28 Jun 2006)

I haven't been able to view movies I have recorded using sky+. Must get on to sky.


----------



## roxy (28 Jun 2006)

The Punter said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to view movies I have recorded using sky+. Must get on to sky.


 
You should be able to watch them so get on to them. I have a habit of falling asleep watching movies late at night, and did just that while I was watching 'Hitch' the other night, luckily I'd recorded it so watched the rest the next day.


----------



## rkeane (28 Jun 2006)

if i already have sky do i just need to buy the new box or do i need to upgrade my subscription?


----------



## roxy (28 Jun 2006)

rkeane said:
			
		

> if i already have sky do i just need to buy the new box or do i need to upgrade my subscription?


 
Friends of ours got Sky+ after normal sky and they had to get a new box and remote. They came out to set it up for them and it cost €199 I think. We were first time connection with Sky and it was €125 when I think it's free for a normal box.


----------



## rkeane (28 Jun 2006)

but is it any dearer on the monthly payment?


----------



## The Punter (28 Jun 2006)

Not if you subscribe to the full package, otherwise it is an extra 15 a month


----------



## hotlips (29 Jun 2006)

The Punter said:
			
		

> Not if you subscribe to the full package, otherwise it is an extra 15 a month


 
It doesn't have to be the full package. Just one premium package is sufficient. So, if you just subscribe to Sky Sports but not Sky Movies, there is no monthly charge.


----------



## ribena (29 Jun 2006)

I just ordered Sky+ this lunchtime.  A friend of mine who is a current subscriber gave me a voucher to get the Sky+ box for free.  I'm a happy Chorus subscriber but can't resist getting a free Sky+ box because I know it's fantastic.  I have been keeping my eye on Sky offers over the past few months.  Sky+ is usually in or around €20 cheaper on their website than on their flyers.  I know last christmas the Sky+ box dropped to something like €69.  I'm sure every Sky subscriber gets vouchers every so often to introdue a friend.  Ask around.

By the way, you need to subscribe to 2 premium channels in order to get Sky+ for free, otherwise it's €15 a month.  If you go with their current offer, you get the full package for €15 for the first three months which entitles you to Sky+ for free for those months.


----------



## dam099 (29 Jun 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> I just ordered Sky+ this lunchtime. A friend of mine who is a current subscriber gave me a voucher to get the Sky+ box for free. I'm a happy Chorus subscriber but can't resist getting a free Sky+ box because I know it's fantastic.


 
Its a shame that if you are otherwise happy with Chorus you have to move to Sky to get a PVR (Sky+). By this point Chorus (and NTL) really should be offering these to customers.


----------



## hotlips (29 Jun 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> By the way, you need to subscribe to 2 premium channels in order to get Sky+ for free, otherwise it's €15 a month. If you go with their current offer, you get the full package for €15 for the first three months which entitles you to Sky+ for free for those months.


 
The current offer aside, in order to keep Sky+ for free, you have to subscribe to at least 2 premium channels as ribena says. 
The "Sports" or "Movies" package includes at least 2 premium channels so just one of those packages is sufficient.


----------

